# transducer pick up



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

i had a lowrance elite seven with transom mount installed in my boat!!! now the question to you is i loose bottom at around 22 mph i thought these could pick up alot better, is it a install issue????what do you guys think????if you have this unit what is the spped you loose reading bottom at i was thinking if my old unit still read bottom at 35 this one would also!!!! when i slow down i pick up fish and bottom. what is everyone thoughts on what speed is the best case scerino to still read bottom meaning if you have lowrance transom mount high speed transducer what is the speeds you are getting out of this unit?????thank you


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

Could be the transducer location, does it still read the depth ? , what sensitivity are you using ? On mine when running I set it on auto sensitivity, I also have the transducer sitting lower then it should be and reads bottom to 40 mph, only have had the unit on the water 5 days and still playing with it, it's a lot like my lms520c, sure wish you could crank up scroll speed thow, has no adjustment for that at all..


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

they are moving transducer i think it was to high they are useing a stern saver block hope it fixes it i just want to read bottom while running not mark fish


----------

